# can a scorpion jump?



## cashewman1

I know they can fall thats for sure, but can they jump? Or they physically capable of it?


----------



## The Bear

Not that I know of. I would say no but not for sure. Maybe they can but choose not to.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

If then only by chance accident. I don't think they're designed right with their long abdomen and heavy front. But they can leap forward, though I don't count that as jumping.


----------



## cashewman1

I would account any moment when they by their own kinetic forces propel themselves backwards forwards or upwards and have non of there legs or metasomal segments on teh ground as a jump. Leaping is a synonym for jump!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Well if leaping doesn't count then I'd say they can't jump upwards.


----------



## cashewman1

aye make sense, would be kinda cool to see an emp with a 1ft vertical tho


----------



## Gigas

i dont think theyre balanced for jumping... why do you ask


----------



## MattM

Maybe then can "hop" a bit, when you scare them while opening the lid or something, but really jump by themselfs? Nah.


----------



## cashewman1

Gigus said:
			
		

> i dont think theyre balanced for jumping... why do you ask



aye, i figured they couldnt jump in the first place, there really just noot built for it what soever. But i was just thinking of that scene from arachnophobia where the huge tarantula like jumps 30 feet on to some guys face.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

cashewman1 said:
			
		

> aye, i figured they couldnt jump in the first place, there really just noot built for it what soever. But i was just thinking of that scene from arachnophobia where the huge tarantula like jumps 30 feet on to some guys face.


T's can hardly upwards, though they're good at jumping forwards.


----------



## MattM

Hehe, that was scary, but I think pure fiction


----------



## cashewman1

haha yea i figured that out after i realized the spiders were made from plastic and fake fur lol


----------



## tarsier

i dont think they can.  never seen any of mine jump.


----------



## BrentlySnow

I tryed to grab my scorp in the pet store, before i got her, and when i went to grab the tail she did a 180 so fast, she never really left the ground but she was damn fast.


----------



## Arlius

It was a true spider in 8 legged, not a T. 
Jumping spiders are quite capable of jumping (hence the name :? )
But T's and Scorps cannot get any (or at least not worth mentioning) vertical height in the jump.


----------



## Alakdan

NO.  I've never seen any of my scorp jump.  Their legs are built for running and climbing.  There is no pronounced hind leg, like that of a cricket, that would enable them to jump.

I know for a fact that they use their tails to tip-toe.


----------



## cashewman1

Arlius said:
			
		

> It was a true spider in 8 legged, not a T.
> Jumping spiders are quite capable of jumping (hence the name :? )
> But T's and Scorps cannot get any (or at least not worth mentioning) vertical height in the jump.


not talkinb about 8 legged freaks
Arachnophobia. old movie with john good man in it


----------



## sweetmisery

If they can jump, then God save us all!


----------

